# virtueller stereomix (java sound API)



## Chloroplast (12. Aug 2014)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen angefangen, die Sound API von java etwas kennenzulernen. Mein eigentliches Projekt sollte sein, Ein kleines Programm wie "Virtual Audio Cable" zu schreiben, welches ein Virtuelles Abspielgerät und ein virtuelles mikrofon hinzufügt, und alles was über dieses Abspielgerät abgespielt wird wieder als mikrofoninput einspielt.

Allerdings scheiter ich alleine beim Versuch, eins von den vielen java sound Tutorials zu verstehen.

Weiß jemand vielleicht ein gutes Einsteigertutorial für blöde? (wenn möglich auf Deutsch)
oder vllt genau dieser Ansatz mit code?


----------

